
The Deal Jeff Bezos Got on Basecamp (2017) - tosh
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-deal-jeff-bezos-got-on-basecamp/
======
hirundo
> What Jason and I got from the deal was the total confidence to go the
> distance.

In return for a significant slice of equity. In 20/20 hindsight then that
doesn't seem like a great exchange for them. If they were a little less
emotionally insecure they could be a lot more financially secure now. Of
course most startups _should_ be emotionally insecure about their own
prospects, and it usually takes a crystal ball to know if you should be one of
those. But when you don't really need the cash venture capital is an awfully
expensive security blanket.

------
danielbraun
The real question is how you got to meet Jeff Bezos.

